# Need help Identifying PLEASE!



## jkent (Feb 2, 2014)

Can anyone help me identify these 2 tricycles I picked up yesterday? I know one has a badge and it say PAL Superbike, But that is about all I know about either one. They will both be for sale but I would like to find out a little information first.
The Pal tricycle has a cool leather seat and pointed grips and is a chain drive. And it need the front tire.  The other I don't know much about. It has a cool long spring leather seat and has remnants of blue and red paint and kinda looks like a Mercury, It still has all three tires on it and in ok condition. Any information would be very helpful and very appreciated.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jkent (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 2, 2014)

The second trike is a Velo King. I have a head badge for it.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52847-Head-Badges-for-Sale-or-Trade


----------



## jkent (Feb 3, 2014)

Where does the head badge go on it. There are no holes in the neck area and don't see any where that is big enough for a badge.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jkent (Feb 3, 2014)

Never mind I see it now, but your badge has two holes and my badge would only have one hole in the center.? 
Why is that? Difference in age?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know what the difference in the badge is. I restored one of those trikes for a customer about 20 years ago. It looked familiar, so I googled velo king trike...


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2014)

The head design was changed in the mid/late 1940s on Velo King trikes. The earlier models like in the photo above only required one head badge screw or rivet in the center. When the head design was changed, the badge may have then been attached by two screws. I only have the older models, so I have no way of verifying whether that's true or not.

I'm guessing the PAL chain drive as dating to the late 1940s or thereabouts. Unfortunately, the www.tricyclefetish.com website is not available at present to check the PAL mfr page.

Dave


----------



## Peddler (Feb 9, 2014)

*Pal Trike*

PAL was mfg in north central Indiana--I believe Elwood or Tipton--The Factory building is still standing as they produced small sidewalk bikes and trikes till late 50's early 60's--They have  been trying to establish a small museum there--I misplaced the info I had but there was a rep at the Indianapolis show last year--I have a couple of the 16" and 20" bikes--


----------

